# Yahweh - Fresh Molt



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

She is looking amazing after a fresh molt, and we had to slim her down a little bit. She was slightly chubby! Lol 

Thanks for looking. -Sarah


----------



## Betta Nerd (4 mo ago)

Beautiful girl why do people hate spiders they're not all people think of them


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

Betta Nerd said:


> Beautiful girl why do people hate spiders they're not all people think of them


Thank you! And yes I agree!!!


----------



## Fabio1967 (2 mo ago)

Davus pentaloris? What a beauty 🙂


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

Fabio1967 said:


> Davus pentaloris? What a beauty 🙂


Yup! And thank you very much!!!


----------



## Fabio1967 (2 mo ago)

I love tarantulas and have a room set up for keeping them. They are fascinating to me 🙂


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

Fabio1967 said:


> I love tarantulas and have a room set up for keeping them. They are fascinating to me 🙂


They are amazing! I have a Grammostola pulchra as well!


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

I envy you. I wish I have the opportunity to own as many reptiles as you currently.


----------



## Fabio1967 (2 mo ago)

Sbirtell said:


> They are amazing! I have a Grammostola pulchra as well!


Oh the pulchars are beautiful!! One of my favorites. I currently have 34 different sorts—mostly females— some males that I’m trying to rehome to those who have females. Tarantulas are addicting. 😁


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

Fabio1967 said:


> Oh the pulchars are beautiful!! One of my favorites. I currently have 34 different sorts—mostly females— some males that I’m trying to rehome to those who have females. Tarantulas are addicting. 😁


Agreed! Once I get more space I’m gonna get a couple more. Hopefully next year around this time.


----------

